# moving to algarve



## domy (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi everybody, I am currently living in Cape Town but am relocating to the Algarve later this year, I am really attracted to Lagos but I hear it is very windy, is it windy all year round or just for certain months? i have been used to wind for 30 years in Cape Town so i can cope with some just not all year round, and other suggestions as to were to relocate would be most welcome, not too touristy.
Thanks Domy


----------



## Mad_Hatter (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi Domy,

We have been travelling around Holland, Belgium, France, Spain and Portugal trying to find a place where we would like to settle. Because of the time of year, most of the above are not great for weather, but we find the weather here in Portugal really good, especially compared to the UK. We have been here for a couple of weeks or so now and are near Sagres. We are about a 25min drive to Lagos. We have been there a couple of times and I would not say it is terribly windy. Where we are staying is up in the hills and about 10 mins for the sea. So it does get windy on certain days, but again nothing terrible. 

We are not big city people, but we did like walking around Lagos as the shops are down nice old streets with nice paving etc. What sort of thing are you looking for? We are into outdoor activities, so near Sagres ticks those boxes.


----------



## domy (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks so much for the info, the climate in Portugal is also what mostly appeals to us and also the outdoor life, I play alot of tennis here in Cape Town and I see there are lots of courts in the algarve this is why the wind would be a factor but if it is not too bad or too constant I could certainly deal with that. I like the idea of Lagos as it seems to have kept its identity with as you say the nice old streets, so looking forward to going this year and doing a recee. 
Hope you find somewhere to settle permanently.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

According to weatherspark, there is not much difference between Cape Town and Lagos for both average wind speed and the variability around the average.

https://weatherspark.com/y/82961/Average-Weather-in-Cape-Town-South-Africa-Year-Round

https://weatherspark.com/y/32175/Average-Weather-in-Lagos-Portugal-Year-Round


----------



## domy (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you so much for that, the comparison is so informative.


----------

